# Samsung Gear S3 smartwatch repair



## jrf1025 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi all. Can anyone recommend a local repair shop (or direct me to how I might go about finding one) for my Gear S3 smartwatch? I live in the West Palm area. I called my AT&T Store and uBreakiFix, both of which do not support repairing this watch. I don't want to mail it in to Samsung. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Have you tried here........... to search for a repair center

https://www.samsung.com/


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Is it a T-Mobile device? https://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/gear-s3-frontier-t-mobile
Go there and eventually you will get a chat now popup.

When I tried this https://www.samsung.com/us/support/service/locations/
it doesn't give a choice for watches or wearables


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Or you can try calling their toll free phone number

1-800-SAMSUNG (1-800-726-7864 )


----------



## jrf1025 (Aug 17, 2019)

plodr said:


> Is it a T-Mobile device? https://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/gear-s3-frontier-t-mobile
> Go there and eventually you will get a chat now popup.
> 
> When I tried this https://www.samsung.com/us/support/service/locations/
> it doesn't give a choice for watches or wearables


Thank you. It is AT&T. I called my local store and the rep directed me to uBreakiFix. I will call around. Will consider Samsung as a last resort. Thanks again.


----------



## jrf1025 (Aug 17, 2019)

2twenty2 said:


> Or you can try calling their toll free phone number
> 
> 1-800-SAMSUNG (1-800-726-7864 )


Thanks. Will consider calling Samsung and starting a repair as a last resort. I appreciate it.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

You're welcome


----------

